# Identifying a childhood train set...



## nixzero (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am feeling nostalgic today and I am trying to remember the name of a toy train set I had as a kid, around the late 80s or early 90s. I was gonna try to search for one used, but I can't remember anything about it.

It was a very different design, so I'm hoping it will stand out in someone's memory. The train was fast, in fact it was more like a kid's toy slot car set than a traditional model train.

The track had a loop, a tunnel, and a section that went vertical up a wall. The cars were yellow, I believe there were 3 total, about 1.5" wide and maybe 7" long. When linked together the train was the same forwards or backwards, and it looked like a sleek monorail/maglev design (I think the front and rear cars were identical). As far as I can remember, the track pieces looked and interlocked like most other train sets. The big gimmick was the there were glow in the dark stickers on the train and some track pieces- when I was a kid I thought it was a Tron maglev, lol!

Any insight would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember what you are describing but can't think of the name.
Probably made by mattel or tyco.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Could you be making a reference to one of these?

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/tycoelectricstrolleysturbos/id25.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

nixzero said:


> Hi everyone! I am* feeling nostalgic today *and I am trying to remember the name of a toy train set I *had as a kid, around the late 80s or early 90*s.


Ha ha ... I got a chuckle out of that ... nothing wrong with what you said, except that it really made me feel like an old, worn out tire! I can only wish that my childhood memories were from the 80s/90s!

The guys nailed it above, I think ... Tyco Turbo Train. Do a Search here on the forum ... we've had a few recent discussion about it.

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YngIuQoBRIs

...just oozes with prototypical authenticity...:thumbsup:


----------



## nixzero (Feb 15, 2012)

You guys nailed it, and fast! Sorry for making you feel old, TJ. If it makes you feel better, it made me feel pretty old writing that bit.. and I can't be that young or I'd have remembered the name of the train!

The one I had was the Super Turbo Train, but mine was ever-so-slightly different than the ones on that page hoscale37 listed. It's pretty much identical to the first pic in that post, but without the daredevil jump. I found one on ebay, the "daredevil jump" text was just replaced with "world's fastest train" so I think that has to be it. Hopefully I can scoop one up soon!

I remember my dad got this train for "me". He was so into it he secured plywood to one corner of our playroom floor and wall, soldered all the track pieces together, then nailed them to the plywood. A good idea in theory, until my sister fell on the loop-de-loop and it was destroyed... It was a blast, though, and I loved flipping the lights off and pretending I was in Tron!

This is my first post, so I'll add a little "intro piece". I'm more of an RC car guy at the moment, but I've always wanted to get into trains when money and time would allow (retirement? lol!). I'm a sucker for gimmicks and nostalgia, so I am mostly interested in collecting older toy-grade trains and slot cars I remember from childhood, and lego trains (My "Load N' Haul" Lego railroad set was all-time favorite toy). I've always dreamed of having my own little lego town with trains and slot cars buzzing around...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ha ha ... I got a chuckle out of that ... nothing wrong with what you said, except that it really made me feel like an old, worn out tire! I can only wish that my childhood memories were from the 80s/90s!
> 
> The guys nailed it above, I think ... Tyco Turbo Train. Do a Search here on the forum ... we've had a few recent discussion about it.
> 
> TJ




I had the same reaction, Teej: nostalgic about the 80's and 90's???? Man, am I feeling old now!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nixzero (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey, it was the early 90s!  And what a great time for toys and being young!

Funny tidbit I found in a Googling tangent:

Tom Servo, the talking gumball machine robot from Mystery Science Theater 3000, has little side skirt details that were made by vacuforming Tyco Super Turbo Train engines. I guess a lot of MST3000 fans buy the trains to use them for molds for Tom Servo build projects, lol!

Man, to think in this small world there's gotta be some local MST3000 nut wondering if there is some 80s toy nut willing go in halfers on a set if I let him make a mold of the engine... Hehe, crazy hobby people... :eyes:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nix,

I got news for you ... we're ALL a bit crazy here!

Great to have you onboard!

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I love the "when I was a kid back in the 90's" Hell I graduated from HS in the early 90's and to me that is not that long ago. I know I am going to also make TJ feel young but when I was a kid the Space Shuttle was new, an Actor was the President and we were still afraid of the Russians. When I graduated from HS we found out that the cold war was ended with propaganda.

I had the Tyco Turbo Train and I loved it. My mom broke the loop part which made me really upset. Oh well. 

Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Crispy Crinkles guys...I've got Xacto knife blades older than you'ns, what does that make me?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Crispy Crinkles guys...I've got Xacto knife blades older than you'ns, what does that make me?


Sharp as a ... well ... uhh ... rusty old Xacto blade!


----------

